# Picking a poodle puppy



## littlemystery (6 mo ago)

Is there any way to tell if a puppy will have a good adult coat? For my next poodle i really don't want a dog with an incorrect coat, i'm a groomer, i want a dog i can put in different trims. I know if the parents have good coats its more likely, but is there a way you can tell by looking at a puppy?? Thanks.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Here’s a link to your other thread on this topic: How to tell a quality puppy from a poor quality puppy

Anyone with advice for @Jpn119, please head on over there so we can keep the conversation in one place.


----------

